# Interview or inner-view of IBEW



## MGFlowers (Aug 13, 2011)

I recently had my interview...quickest interview of my life. I drove a little over an hour to answer maybe 5 questions. The interview took maybe 10 minutes. I was one of the last candidates for the day.
There was however another guy there who was waiting to be interviewed. He claimed he went to a meeting a week earlier and was "sworn in" along with maybe 9 other guys. 

So he was sworn in before his oral interview?? 

What is that about?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Did he say that before or after you went in?


----------



## MGFlowers (Aug 13, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Did he say that before or after you went in?


Before. Is that normal?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

MGFlowers said:


> Before. Is that normal?



Yes...when the competition is trying to rattle your cage.


----------



## MGFlowers (Aug 13, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Yes...when the competition is trying to rattle your cage.


Good point, but when one of the board members says to him, "you look just like your dad."...one wonders.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm 99% sure he was lying. It took me over a year to get sworn in if I recall correctly. As did everyone else.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Right now, most of the new appreitices in this juriisdiction are cw's that have applied to apprenticship. could certainly join the local before being accepted as an apprentice, though it is not what ordinarily happens


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Many of our apprentices are sworn in before getting in the "A" program.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

brian john said:


> Many of our apprentices are sworn in before getting in the "A" program.


I stand corrected. Are you referring to the Residential side.... or the CW's?


----------

